# Subcontractors Needed - DE, PA, and MD



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

Looking for subcontractors to service commercial clients in Newark, DE, Wilmington, DE, Dover, DE, Kennett Square, PA, Oxford, PA and Elkton, MD.

E-mail capabilities to [email protected].

Please include: Name, Phone, Fax, Equipment availability, manpower.

You will be required to provide proof of insurance. We have a wide variety of sites, so we can handle individuals and companies alike. Some are small lots, that one man can handle, others require multiple trucks, loaders and salting equipment.

Also, please provide your current rate requirements for equipment, labor.

Thanks.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

How long is the pay period if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Santo _
> *How long is the pay period if you dont mind me asking? *


DISREGAURD.


----------



## XPECTATIONS (Oct 15, 2003)

*se Pa & De*

contact me we are in your region, always looking to fill in routes.


----------

